

Obtaining “extended” cell-site records requires a warrant - dmitrygr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/08/05/fourth-circuit-adopts-mosaic-theory-holds-that-obtaining-extended-cell-site-records-requires-a-warrant/

======
hackuser
I'd change the title to add an important detail and better reflect the
headline:

 _Fourth Circuit holds that obtaining "extended" cell-site records requires a
warrant_

(If that isn't too long.)

The important detail is that this is a ruling by the Fourth Circuit. Because
other circuit courts disagree, it likely won't be settled before a Supreme
Court ruling.

